# Help bridging visa c



## cemrai (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey I'm on bridging visa C leading to partner visa801/820 the problem I'm having is I can't travel is there any way I can get permission to travel? I really need to go overseas as my grand father is on death bed and just wanted to go and see him for few days.I talked to immigration but they told me I can go but I won't be allowed to return and as soon as I leave my bridging visa will be ceased. Anyone plz give me some advice. Thanks.


----------



## Brazilian (Sep 7, 2012)

cemrai said:


> Hey I'm on bridging visa C leading to partner visa801/820 the problem I'm having is I can't travel is there any way I can get permission to travel? I really need to go overseas as my grand father is on death bed and just wanted to go and see him for few days.I talked to immigration but they told me I can go but I won't be allowed to return and as soon as I leave my bridging visa will be ceased. Anyone plz give me some advice. Thanks.


Well.. Im sure u can ! I'm not sure how u can do it! But if u really need go to see a immigration agent to find out !


----------

